# Looking for Vendors



## skottenbrock (Aug 17, 2009)

We are trying to branch out for our schools to sell some promotional items along with our spirit wear. Does anyone know good vendors that sell Stadium cushions, water bottles, mini footballs, mouse pads, window decals, etc.? What are some of the most popular? For apparel we use SanMar, Heritage, Augusta, Teamwork, Broder etc. Does anyone have some good suggestions for us on promotional vendors that are most popular?


----------



## Bayousunrise (Jul 29, 2009)

For Shirts you can try Wholesale Printable in Baton Rouge, Louisiana. For the other you can try Toppers or do a search on the internet. If you do the internet go uner wholesale and the name of the Item your looking for.


----------

